# Another Newbie



## JOEY (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Unfortunately, I'm not a TT owner (yet) but am looking to get one as my next car within the next couple of months. Really liking the MK1 TT (225) and have seen some good ones about in this site already.

Joined the site to see what mods i could do and to get some general knowledge about the TT as i don't know the difference in specs. If/when i do get the TT i'd like to go down the euro route with lots of smoothing and whatnot.

Looking forward to meeting some of you's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome why not join the TTOC to keep you going untill you find a nice TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JOEY (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys.
will totally check ttoc out too.

can someone tell me if the tt has ever had a facelift version as i can't tell? they all still look around the same to me.
and is there any common faults with the tt that i probably should know about?

sorry about all the questions. its just that i am planning to move up from a new vauxhall corsa to a tt and just have a vision that the audi will be better in every aspect.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

if you dont ask you dont find out mate  There was a face lift in March 2002 ( titanium head lights alloy gear knob 20mm lower ride hight and 18in wheels) but some March 2002 TTs are still the old spec then in late 2002 or could be early 2003 the grill was changed ( from 5 to 3 bar) and later on in 2003 the wipers were changed to aero style


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

gor for a facelift 225 model.... oh and welcome.


----------



## JOEY (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the info! 

just getting as much knowledge of the tt so i can decide the best one for me.


----------

